#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >    .

## Goblin_Gaga

- ,  .
-   ,  ,  .
-      .   .
-      .       .
- .
- ?
-  , .     .
-     .
-       .   
-  ?
-    ,  -, ,  .
-  ?
-  ,       .
-  ,      ?
-  ,     ,  -,   -.
-  ?
-  ?
-   ,    ?
-   .
-   ,     ,  .
-  ?
-  .  ,    .    .
-     ,     .
- ?    .
-     ,   .
-  ,      .
-  !    .
-  ?!
- . . -.    .
-  .

P.S.    .

----------

-    ! 


Svetawolf

----------

